# Tocamos todos los éxitos



## Felicetta

Hola foreros/Ciao a tutti,

Cómo se traduce esta expresión en italiano?

_¡Tocamos todos los éxitos! (estación de radio)._

Estoy buscando la forma más natural.

_Facciamo sentire tutti i grandi successi??_ 

Non mi sembra corretta/naturale.

Gracias/Grazie!!


----------



## infinite sadness

Un modo informale può essere _"mettiamo (o mandiamo) tutti i grandi successi"_.

Un modo formale _"mandiamo in onda tutti i grandi successi"_


----------



## kreiner

No tengo muy claro si en español es correcto usar "tocar" con el sentido de "poner por la radio". Me temo que sea una traducción demasiado servil del inglés. Pero ése sería tema para otra discusión y en otro foro.


----------



## Agró

kreiner said:


> No tengo muy claro si en español es correcto usar "tocar" con el sentido de "poner por la radio". Me temo que sea una traducción demasiado servil del inglés. Pero ése sería tema para otra discusión y en otro foro.


De acuerdo.


----------



## Neuromante

En español sería "ponemos". De hecho, al leer el título pensé inmediatamente que se refería a un grupo musical de versiones o a una gira de algún grupo donde tocarían sus grandes éxitos.

Yo creo que en italano lo más natural es un simple "Tutti i grandi successi", aunque si es par algo comercial mejor ten cuidado, pr que creo que lo he oído en una emisora real y a lo mejor está registrado.


----------



## Massimo_m

infinite sadness said:


> Un modo informale può essere _"mettiamo (o mandiamo) tutti i grandi successi"_.
> 
> Un modo formale _"mandiamo in onda tutti i grandi successi"_



Certamente, un presentatore radiofonico in italiano direbbe così.

D'altra parte, la traduzione letterale di "tocamos" è "suoniamo". E' vero che usare "suoniamo" non è del tutto corretto in italiano, da parte di chi stabilisce quali musiche trasmettere e non dei musicisti che suonano; ma lo stesso può dirsi anche per lo spagnolo "tocamos". 
Se vogliamo tradurre fedelmente l'espressione spagnola (in modo anche da trasmettere la particolarità del testo originale) direi dunque "suoniamo tutti i grandi successi".


----------



## Neuromante

En realidad aquí *"tocar" no significa "suonare"*. Viene de los palos del flamenco, donde se dice "tocar los palos" para referirse a las distintas variantes que cada intérprete domina, no sólo la parte instrumental sino también la vocal y el baile correspondiente. Ha pasado a usarse en todos las campos para referirse a una persona que es válida para determinado aspecto de un problema.


Poniendo un ejemplo lo más ajeno a la música que se me ocurre:

Contexto: Entrenadores de perros.
-¿Entonces te has especializado en educar perros de compañía?
-Sí, me encanta. Pero no creas: También hago peluquería canina, colaboro con la policía adiestrando perros antidrogas, doy cursillos en los colegios para enseñar a los niños que las mascotas no son juguetes, colaboro con varias perreras buscando nuevos dueños y acojo en mi finca a treinta perros abandonados. En realidad, en materia canina *toco* casi todos los campos, los perros son mi pasión.


Que en la frase de la duda se haga referencia a la música es una casualidad que despista mucho.


----------



## flljob

Tal vez por analogía con tocar un instrumente musical, en México se dice tocar discos. Y en una radiodifusora se tocan discos también. 

Saludos


----------



## Neuromante

Entonces habría que saber de donde viene la frase que está traduciendo Felicetta


----------



## Felicetta

flljob said:


> Tal vez por analogía con tocar un instrumente musical, en México se dice tocar discos. Y en una radiodifusora se tocan discos también.
> 
> Saludos


 
Exactamente, eso se dice todo el tiempo en las estaciones de musica latinoamericana. Por ejemple, el locutor de la estación que siempre escucho dice _"¡La Calle WNUA, tocamos todos los éxitos!"_

Nada más me preguntaba cual fuera la expresión equivalente en italiano.

Gracias!


----------



## Massimo_m

Felicetta said:


> Exactamente, eso se dice todo el tiempo en las estaciones de musica latinoamericana. Por ejemple, el locutor de la estación que siempre escucho dice _"¡La Calle WNUA, tocamos todos los éxitos!"_
> 
> Nada más me preguntaba cual fuera la expresión equivalente en italiano.
> 
> Gracias!



E allora le traduzioni possibili, come già abbiamo detto, possono essere "suoniamo tutti i successi" oppure "trasmettiamo / mandiamo in onda / mandiamo tutti i successi".


----------



## Felicetta

Massimo_m said:


> E allora le traduzioni possibili, come già abbiamo detto, possono essere "suoniamo tutti i successi" oppure "trasmettiamo / mandiamo in onda / mandiamo tutti i successi".


 
Grazie mille


----------



## honeyheart

En Argentina diría "pasamos", acá en una radio se pasan canciones.  Y pregunto: ¿en italiano se podría decir también "mettiamo tutti i successi"?.


----------



## Massimo_m

honeyheart said:


> En Argentina diría "pasamos", acá en una radio se pasan canciones.  Y pregunto: ¿en italiano se podría decir también "mettiamo tutti i successi"?.



Si, in una radio si potrebbe senz'altro usare anche la formulazione che suggerisci.
Massimo


----------



## honeyheart

Perfecto ; gracias, Massimo!


----------



## Massimo_m

Figurati, è sempre un piacere


----------

